# Benutzung meiner Bilder auf einer Vereinsseite ??



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war mal in einem Verein und da wurden
Bilder von mir ins Netz gestellt, ist das einfach so erlaubt ?

Da ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr
in diesem Verein bin, aber noch immer meine Bilder
auf der Homepage gezeigt werden, möchte ich das 
natürtlich nicht mehr. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ?

Das Problem ist es sind viele Gruppenbilder.

Gruß
Phillip


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

@ Phillip, schau mal > HIER < rein. Das Recht am eigenen Bild ist so eine Sache. Beim Beitritt in den Verein  könnte es dahin gehend gewisse Statute gegeben haben, die die Veröffentlichungen regeln.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Danke für die Info,
aber mit wem sollte ich das klären ?

Die haben nichts von mir unterschrieben


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2006)

...na mit den Verantwortlichen für die Veröffentlichung der Bildes. Da gehste hin und sagst, dass Du das nicht willst. Wenn die daraufhin nicht angemessen reagieren, nimmste Dir einen Anwalt, der die Angelegenheit prüft und eine Klärung herbei führt - so einfach ist das!


----------



## rolf76 (27 Februar 2006)

Nach § 22 KunstUrhG dürfen Bildnisse *grundsätzlich nur mit Einwilligung* des Abgebildeten verbreitet oder öffentlich zur Schau gestellt werden. Für Vereinsmitglieder könnte dazu was in der (für alle Mitglieder geltenden) Vereinssatzung geregelt sein (kann idR bei der Geschäftsstelle eingesehen werden). Bei kleinen Vereinen halte ich das aber für unwahrscheinlich. Diese Einwilligung muss aber nicht zwingend schriftlich erteilt werden, sondern kann auch mündlich oder auch durch schlüssiges Verhalten erklärt werden. Bei Minderjährigen muss die Einwilligung durch die gesetzlichen Vertreter erteilt werden.

Nach § 23 KunstUrhG dürfen Bilder *auch ohne Einwilligung* verbreitet und zur Schau gestellt werden, wenn es sich um 
Bildnisse aus dem Bereiche der Zeitgeschichte, 
Bilder, auf denen die Personen nur als Beiwerk neben einer Landschaft oder sonstigen Örtlichkeit erscheinen, 
Bilder von Versammlungen, Aufzügen und ähnlichen Vorgängen, an denen die dargestellten Personen teilgenommen haben oder 
Bildnisse, die nicht auf Bestellung angefertigt sind, sofern die Verbreitung oder Schaustellung einem höheren Interesse der Kunst dient
 handelt.
Erlaubt kann daher z.B. die Bildberichterstattung über öffentliche Vereinsaktivitäten sein. 
Diese Befugnis zur Verbreitung und Schaustellung ohne Einwilligung endet aber, wenn ein berechtigtes Interesse des Abgebildeten verletzt wird (z.B. Darstellung in peinlichen Situationen oder Posen).

Eine weitere Frage ist, welcher Erlärungsgehalt dem Bild u.U. zukommt. Nichtmitglieder dürfen natürlich nicht weiter als aktive Mitglieder dargestellt werden.

Diese Fragen sind für jedes einzelne Bild gesondert zu beantworten. Ausgangspunkt ist dabei, was auf dem jeweiligen Bild alles zu sehen ist, in welcher Situation das Bild entstanden ist, ob die Abgebildeten bemerkt haben, dass sie fotografiert wurden und in welcher Erwartung sie sich ggf. haben abbilden lassen.

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Du nicht ohne Groll aus dem Verein ausgetreten bist? Ansonsten läge doch erst mal eine einfache Bitte um Beseitigung der Bilder nahe?


----------



## advisor (27 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten läge doch erst mal eine einfache Bitte um Beseitigung der Bilder nahe?


Ich würde eine Mail mit der Bitte um Beseitigung und einem Hinweis auf das Kunsturhebergesetz an den Webmaster der Vereinsseite schreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

OKi, mache ich
DANKE !


----------

